

Want some high-tech business cards for your startup? - arroyo
http://www.flarecard.com

======
fooandbarify
This is actually pretty cool. When I clicked, I was expecting some sort of
hardware card. When the page loaded and I saw the QR code I was about to hit
the back button... but realizing that I could _track_ how the QR code on a
business card performs was an eye-opener. Super obvious, but somehow I had
never thought of it before.

Of course, this functionality is _absolutely trivial_ for any web startup to
set up, but I imagine traditional small businesses would find this page super
useful. In fact, I'm going to recommend it to a few that I know, because I'm
curious what their reaction will be. (I suspect that I will have to explain
what a QR code is first, though.)

EDIT: Did not realize that this site was built by the submitter. arroyo,
really slick design. Nice simple idea. Like I said, maybe too simple for tech
folks but I suspect you will find a lot of non-tech interest here _if_ you're
able to clearly convey how a QR code helps them. The business owners I have in
mind would need more convincing than what you have on your site, and you'd be
fighting the back button the whole time.

